
Show HN: Newsit – Get to HackerNews or Reddit Comments (Chrome Extension) - gitgud
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsit-hacker-news-and-re/nngjdplpkehilhcinpccdbkjaknkkifl
======
gitgud
Hey Guys,

This is my first Chrome extension. I made it because, I always find my self
searching for older discussions about popular webpages, like when popular
technologies are first released.

This extension checks if the current webpage has a posting on Hacker News or
Reddit. If a post exists, a button will be created which displays the number
of comments and links to the discussion.

The idea stems from this submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647565)

Hope you find it as useful as I do, and greatly appreciate any feedback you
have.

Cheers!

~~~
fwdpropaganda
I love the idea because these days often a large chunk of the value comes from
good comments from readers. Especially with HN but also to some degree with
reddit.

Two questions:

First, will you tell us how it works? My guess is that you have scrapped these
dicussions from reddit and HN and your extension contacts a server asking
"show me reddit and HNs for this news". Is this correct?

Second, will you kindly stop contributing to Google's eco-system? Time and
time again Google has shown the world the complete disregard they have for
everything but their bottom line. By comparison Mozilla's behavior has been
impeccable.

~~~
ognarb
Does it means that each url I visit with this addons enabled are send to a
foreign server?

~~~
gitgud
Yes the add-on needs to query the public APIs of Reddit and Hacker News in
order to check if the article has been posted already. Clicking the icon
disables it though if its annoying.

~~~
arama471
Could you add a mode in which it only queries the APIs if I click the
extension icon? Like that it would allow me to instantly search for comments
without submitting all my browsing history to reddit/HN

~~~
gitgud
That's a great idea actually, then its only working when you want it to. I'll
add that as soon as I can!

------
rareutilities
Any port for firefox?

~~~
gitgud
Yes! so I've just refactored and published the Firefox addon! it's pretty cool
that firefox allows addons on mobile, so it works there too!

Here's the link:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/newsit-
hnews-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/newsit-hnews-and-
reddit-links/)

Let me know what you think, or if there's any issues

